# Koan IV



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 12, 2007)

The student sat on the mat, struggling to untie the knot in the rope in front of him.  He had spent some time attempting to untie the tight knot when the Master walked in.

"It is raining", said the Master.

The student looked annoyed for only the briefest of moments before returning to his task.

Some time later, as the student wrestled with the knot, the Master, again, visited and noted, "Such a season.  Good for the crops, though".

The student, respectfully, waited for the Master to leave before tossing the knotted rope into the corner.

Later, after the rainy season, the student encountered the rope while cleaning.  It was loose and came unknotted with the least amount of effort.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 12, 2007)

YAY!  A new Koan! 

The knot, to me, represents life's hardships.  The Master represents those who have come before us that have wisdom, knowledge and experience;  a true teacher that does not give us the answer but allows us to struggle until we find it.

Sometimes although we are faced with a hardship in life, if we set it aside and go on with other important things, the answer comes before us and it is easier to deal with when our mind is not as focused on the problem of the moment.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 12, 2007)

Lisa said:


> YAY! A new Koan!
> 
> The knot, to me, represents life's hardships. The Master represents those who have come before us that have wisdom, knowledge and experience; a true teacher that does not give us the answer but allows us to struggle until we find it.
> 
> Sometimes although we are faced with a hardship in life, if we set it aside and go on with other important things, the answer comes before us and it is easier to deal with when our mind is not as focused on the problem of the moment.


 
Awesome Koan and awesome response Lisa!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 12, 2007)

Indeed...very nice!  There is more, though


----------



## thardey (Apr 12, 2007)

The "rainy season" represents curcumstances that are beyond our control. It was not the lack of skill in the student that prevented his success. 

He did not realize how the environment was affecting the application of his skill, until later the enivironment changed, or, more accurately, the environment changed the knot. 

The Master was trying to point out to the student that there is more to consider than just the knot.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 12, 2007)

Thardey:

That was my thought as I wrote it.  Lisa's answer is every bit as right, though and I'm sure there are other answers, too.


----------



## thardey (Apr 12, 2007)

It helps that I sail for a hobby, and I know what moisture does to knots. 

Thank you for contributing that, I will keep meditating on it.


----------



## DavidCC (Apr 12, 2007)

thardey said:


> It helps that I sail for a hobby, and I know what moisture does to knots.
> 
> Thank you for contributing that, I will keep meditating on it.


 
Given that this is a koan, I would bet that this is about as far form the meaning of it as you can get   because it just makes too much sense.

What I get for it is:
some problems solve themselves.  take care of what is important today.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 12, 2007)

Also true


----------



## Carol (Apr 12, 2007)

Excellent Koan!  

To me the Koan represents how dilligence is important, but sometimes stopping and going back to a project with fresh eyes can be important too.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 12, 2007)

It's beautiful that Carol is right, too


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 13, 2007)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> The student sat on the mat, struggling to untie the knot in the rope in front of him.  He had spent some time attempting to untie the tight knot when the Master walked in.
> 
> "It is raining", said the Master.
> 
> ...



I definitely agree with all the previous interpretations.  What stands out to me is the idea of focus.  The student is too focused on the knot, nearly ignoring all around him.  The master is trying to teach him to take all things into account, and that time will work out even the most difficult problem.  The answer lies around you all the time if you take just a moment to step back and look for it.

 

I will reflect on this... it seems apprpriate in my current situation.


----------



## thardey (Apr 14, 2007)

OUMoose said:


> I definitely agree with all the previous interpretations.  What stands out to me is the idea of focus.  The student is too focused on the knot, nearly ignoring all around him.  The master is trying to teach him to take all things into account, and that time will work out even the most difficult problem.  The answer lies around you all the time if you take just a moment to step back and look for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I will reflect on this... it seems apprpriate in my current situation.



Very good point -- often we practice focus to tune out the world around us. We also have to be able to step back and see the whole picture.


----------

